

Loophole to get Windows 8 Pro for $15 - hansy
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/10/30/microsoft-website-loophole-lets-anyone-buy-windows-8-pro-for-just-15/

======
jscn
Not so much a loophole as just lying to get a discount you're not entitled to.
Does thenextweb even have editorial staff?

------
dsl
Still over-priced.

------
serichsen
I would not even touch it if I was _paid_ $ 15 for getting it.

